# 2P4T Mini Rotary Switches (16mm)



## soothsayer86 (May 20, 2020)

So I mistakenly didn't order any the last time these were available here on pedalpcb.com, so I am wondering if anyone has another source for them? Or might know when they will be back in stock here? Literally can't find them anywhere besides from one seller on ebay which will take months to get here from China... Oh also, small bear has them but they aren't open for business  Just waiting to be able to finish my Cheese Monger Fuzz


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 20, 2020)

Small Bear will be open on this coming Sunday and Monday for orders, so that may be the best option.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 20, 2020)

UnusedPortion said:


> Small Bear will be open on this coming Sunday and Monday for orders, so that may be the best option.


Oh awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Crookedtooth (May 20, 2020)

soothsayer86 said:


> So I mistakenly didn't order any the last time these were available here on pedalpcb.com, so I am wondering if anyone has another source for them? Or might know when they will be back in stock here? Literally can't find them anywhere besides from one seller on ebay which will take months to get here from China... Oh also, small bear has them but they aren't open for business  Just waiting to be able to finish my Cheese Monger Fuzz


Literally had my cart ready with one when they sold out! Small Bear looks like the best option (although those orders probably won't go out for another few weeks) unless they get more here. Odd that it is so hard to find!


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 20, 2020)

Crookedtooth said:


> Literally had my cart ready with one when they sold out! Small Bear looks like the best option (although those orders probably won't go out for another few weeks) unless they get more here. Odd that it is so hard to find!




Oh that's rough.  I have a couple of the large sized ones from Tayda, I am wondering if I can just wire it up to work off board, but I am not sure there would be enough room in the case. Hmm.


----------



## Robert (May 20, 2020)

More are on the way, but you'll probably get them faster from Smallbear right now.

It takes _forever _for these to arrive and I underestimated the demand for them...     I'll do better next time.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> More are on the way, but you'll probably get them faster from Smallbear right now.
> 
> It takes _forever _for these to arrive and I underestimated the demand for them...     I'll do better next time.


Thanks for the response, I appreciate it. It seems so weird that this is such a hard part to find, but what do I know


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 20, 2020)

soothsayer86 said:


> Thanks for the response, I appreciate it. It seems so weird that this is such a hard part to find, but what do I know


I may be wrong but I get the idea that every enthusiast on the planet is building a handful of Parenthesis (Life) pedals right now.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 21, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> I may be wrong but I get the idea that every enthusiast on the planet is building a handful of Parenthesis (Life) pedals right now.


Seems like the logical assumption at this point.


----------

